# Paying for gear



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm trying to get ideas on how to pay for archery stuff and tournaments...
any ideas? I can't get a 'job'... too much school work. What do you all do?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i wait until i accumulate enough money by whatever means available. for immediate things i just get my parents to pay an i pay them back later. gonna get a job in the summer though.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Save up you money...don't buy things you dont really need...I help out arouind where i can to get cash and even do chores (there goes my dignaty)


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Save up you money...don't buy things you dont really need...I help out arouind where i can to get cash and even do chores (there goes my dignaty)


haha! 
I do chores, but it's a family rule: no money for stuff you have to do anyways.

Yeah, I'm pretty frugal. (the last time i bought a pair of jeans... was... um........ hmm... I don't remember... I get the archery stuff I need when I have cash.) My parents are trying to help, but you can only do so much, right? besides, all their extra money is paying for school... grr.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shot Traditional fiberglass bows adn Cedar arrows until I realized I never had enough cash to keep buying and repairing things. Then I started to go only qiht Primitve Gear I made myself. Now I spend 1/10 what I used to- including buying supplies off of others (like the feathers) It is alo more fun too- I can have whatever kind of bow I want:wink:.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

It all comes from the weekly allow..gonna get a job sometime though. that money's not enough to pay keep & maintain my bow, 2 guitars, and skateboard stuff.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

kegan said:


> I shot Traditional fiberglass bows adn Cedar arrows until I realized I never had enough cash to keep buying and repairing things. Then I started to go only qiht Primitve Gear I made myself. Now I spend 1/10 what I used to- including buying supplies off of others (like the feathers) It is alo more fun too- I can have whatever kind of bow I want:wink:.


Yeah, I've been thinking about building a longbow, but it's one of those "when!?" things. How long does it take you?


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't buy anything I don't need; and I do yardwork/housework/chores/the whole nine yards for income.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

My parents pay for my archery stuff and my sponsors give me my stuff for free sometimes. I sell candy to pay for tonurnaments. And that does pretty good for me.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> My parents pay for my archery stuff and my sponsors give me my stuff for free sometimes. I sell candy to pay for tonurnaments. And that does pretty good for me.


Yeah....Sponsors....I wish I had 1.....lol well....I'm this close to becoming a proshooter for out shop [---] ....maybe...lol:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Yeah....Sponsors....I wish I had 1.....lol well....I'm this close to becoming a proshooter for out shop [---] ....maybe...lol:wink:


cool. I bet it will work out for you to be on a proshooter for out shop. And congrat on that too.


----------



## stump water (Aug 29, 2006)

yard work for neighbors?


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

stump water said:


> yard work for neighbors?


I did that last year mowing and yard work in summer and shoveling in winter. Easy way for money if you dont mind hard work. :up:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Speaking on trying to afford new gear.... Any of you have some good recomendations on a new compund bow for me... I've been looking into a mathews switchback xt but I wanna hear some opinions on what you have to say. Thanks, Cullen:cocktail:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> I'm trying to get ideas on how to pay for archery stuff and tournaments...
> any ideas? I can't get a 'job'... too much school work. What do you all do?


Oh... you could also get a summer job.. doesnt even have to be full time. Just another idea for you.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about building a longbow, but it's one of those "when!?" things. How long does it take you?


Well, if you use a stave that you split out, it takes about half an hour to split the tree into two staves. Debarked it takes two months to dry. After that, it takes only a few hours to make one (that is taking half a tree and working it down with a drawknife). 

If you use a board and power tools (which is VERY easy) you can get one made in under two or three hours. 

After you make a few longbows, you can start making shorter recurves, or backed bows and laminates, and you make your own arrows to go with those...:wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

My father's friend makes a style of a recurve..I cant remember what they're called but its a recurve basically but you can take off the limbs. and all it is, is layered wood glued together and formed out so it fits our hand and what not. I have 1 and they are really nice.:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> My father's friend makes a style of a recurve..I cant remember what they're called but its a recurve basically but you can take off the limbs. and all it is, is layered wood glued together and formed out so it fits our hand and what not. I have 1 and they are really nice.:tongue:


A take-down. Yeah, modern bows out of laminations and fiberglass are alot easier to make then stave selfbows. 

And any bow you make is made for _you_; all the joys of having a custom bow with out the loads of cash.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Id like to start makeing recurves or what not but I dont have the time....maybe this summer


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I thought I didn't have time to work and go to school but I fit it into my schedule. 

I fit in work, school, extracurricular activities and enough archery practice to make me the archer I wanted to be.

Now I am working 20+ hours a week and still taking 18+ credits at Carroll.
Sadly, sometimes you have to work get things done.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Hate to say the 4 letter word WORK. And if you don't "have time" cause of school (or what every) you got to make time. My partents don't pay for my stuff, i do. I work for a alpaca farmer after school. Now with feild work starting, pick stones. I and two friends that i do yard work with, for people once a week. By the way i not only pay for my archery stuff, i pay for all my gas, cell phone bill, motocross races, dirt bike parts, and 1/2 of my insurance bill. Every paycheck is divided up to pay my bills and i can't spend it on stupid stuff. So wherever i can make a buck i do.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

*Kegan:* What kind of board should you use for a powtool made bow?

As for money.... I mooch off my parents, and pay as much money as I have saved. Babysitting is a good way to get money, the only thing is, is that I don't like kids..... So random jobs and b-day money is the best way to go.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh! I like _kids_, but I just don't like them for long amounts of time, and low amounts of pay....


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Little Kids are a pain in the :bartstush:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

country girl said:


> Hate to say the 4 letter word WORK. And if you don't "have time" cause of school (or what every) you got to make time. My partents don't pay for my stuff, i do. I work for a alpaca farmer after school. Now with feild work starting, pick stones. I and two friends that i do yard work with, for people once a week. By the way i not only pay for my archery stuff, i pay for all my gas, cell phone bill, motocross races, dirt bike parts, and 1/2 of my insurance bill. Every paycheck is divided up to pay my bills and i can't spend it on stupid stuff. So wherever i can make a buck i do.


That is exactly what I did in High School. I would rather my parents help with College, which they are doing than with archery. They bought me a couple things as gifts but archery was my thing so that was to be expected. But if I decided I wanted to try ACE's instead of Nav's I had to come up with the money. Just the way it worked with me. My familiy helped me but I had to pull my own weight too.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

YNGARCHER said:


> That is exactly what I did in High School. I would rather my parents help with College, which they are doing than with archery. They bought me a couple things as gifts but archery was my thing so that was to be expected. But if I decided I wanted to try ACE's instead of Nav's I had to come up with the money. Just the way it worked with me. My familiy helped me but I had to pull my own weight too.


Thats how it should work. :thumbs_up


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> *Kegan:* What kind of board should you use for a powertool made bow?


A $5 72"x2"x1" red oak board from Home deopt works fine (hickory, ash, white oak, etc. are all harder to find or more expensive). Watch the grain and back it though. It should be left at 6' long, the handle section should be 5" long(2.5" in both directions from the center), with another peice of wood glued on to give it depth (should be 1 1/2" deep) and 3/4" wide. It should be 3/8" thick at the tips, straight taper from 5/8" at the fades (the hand;e section), and should be left the ful 1 1/2" wide until 16 1/2", where it tapers to 3/8" wide at the tips. You can use any strong cloth for a backing, but linen and especially sil work good and can be applied with wood glue. If the bow pulls too heavy, sand the belly down. 

I still like staves though


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

do you make long bows and recurves or just 1 of them?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I sell other stuff to get stuff.. otherwise i pay my mom back! I paid my mom back and she bought me a $700 bow... she didnt understand why i needed such a high expensive bow until she saw how i shot it and how many animals i have killed! haha


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> do you make long bows and recurves or just 1 of them?


I usually make longbows, but if I am in the mood to make a shorter "stalker" I recurve the tips. I am actually working on a red oak stave recurve right now. It's only 55" ttt so it'll need some recurves, probably only static. I'm inducing a reflex as it's drying and might sinew it as well though, so it might not matter if the recurves are static or working.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I sell other stuff to get stuff.. otherwise i pay my mom back! I paid my mom back and she bought me a $700 bow... she didnt understand why i needed such a high expensive bow until she saw how i shot it and how many animals i have killed! haha


A stick could do that... I'm just saying...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> A stick could do that... I'm just saying...


True.. but idk how many people can throw a "stick" accurately and mean to hit a target at 60+ yds! but i saw where u were coming from!:wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

kegan said:


> A stick could do that... I'm just saying...


LOL.... Yes they can!:wink:


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

I do a lot of ebay stuff sell stuff on there i find good deals that i know i can get more on ebay for work for my dad and i dont reccomend it but in highschool i played online poker and made money but i wouldnt go that route


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha good advice!:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

And another benefiet to making your own stuff- replacement is easy! Broke a bow today... didn't matter cause I got a nice little sinew bow in the wing and half a sozen good staves! I think I have lost and broke about $300 worth of arrows, funny- I didn't spend that much:wink:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

*Thank you all!*

Yeah, I've been gone forever... thanks for all the suggestions!
I can't really get a job... I do 15 credits at a community college, and math, US History, and Spanish at the Highschool... I barely have time to sleep.  Then for the summer I'm going to Chicago/Indiana area. o_0

But! I've recently discovered that I have a lot of stuff that I could sell! (I've sold two saddles from the horse-riding days when I was 12) And that's tiding me over for a little while. 

Though the stick bows are starting to sound fun... I'd never switch all the way to traditional, but I've been thinking about making one for fun. (I'm too much of a FITA gal, and I don't think I'd remain on my feet if I shot something and made it bleed... ukey: I'm queezy... and I'll stick with Albertson's meat, thank you. :smile: )

Thanks!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Yeah, I've been gone forever... thanks for all the suggestions!
> I can't really get a job... I do 15 credits at a community college, and math, US History, and Spanish at the Highschool... I barely have time to sleep.  Then for the summer I'm going to Chicago/Indiana area. o_0
> 
> But! I've recently discovered that I have a lot of stuff that I could sell! (I've sold two saddles from the horse-riding days when I was 12) And that's tiding me over for a little while.
> ...


You don;'t have to make a wooden bow for hunting- they can be for targets. I have two friends who only shoot the bows I helped them make for targets. Like you, they don't want to kill anything.


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

I work in As a mechanic in an 18-wheeler trucking center making $250 a week

the best thing to do is have a good additude on the course and do your best, because there is a chance you might get sponsored


----------

